# fan only works on high



## bob95010 (Dec 6, 2005)

i have a 95 maxima gle and the fan only works on high


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Replace the blower resistor.


----------



## bob95010 (Dec 6, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the fast reply


----------



## dkmura (May 2, 2005)

Can anyone give more specific instructions on where the blower resistor is located? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

The blower motor resistor should be located on or around your blower motor under the passenger side dash. Buy a resistor to see what it looks like and look under the pass side dash and u shouldnt miss it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Time to break out a factory service manual. 

If you can find the part it's a very simple repair if you can solder.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Blower resistors are located in the AC evaporator case which keeps them cool. If it's the late model, "credit card" style resistor, it will mount from the bottom of the case with two screws and will usually have a brown colored harness connector. If it's the older style "cage" type resistor, it will be accessable behind the glove box and will probably have a white harness connector to it. This is if you have manual AC...and the resistor is part # 27150-1E405, which fits 95-95 Maximas and MSRP's for $27 and change.


----------

